# Smoked ham



## steve johnson (May 1, 2017)

Got a piece of short back at the weekend from our local market, smoked it over cherry 
Glazed it with a orange Jack Daniels sauce turned out really nice. Although next time I will cure it my self:grilling_smilie:













image.jpeg



__ steve johnson
__ May 1, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ steve johnson
__ May 1, 2017


----------



## steve johnson (May 1, 2017)

Sorry posted this twice don't know how to delete one


----------

